

Open letter to adobe: please free our PDF files. - aptsurdist

Now that PDF is such an ubiquitous file format, I think it would be appropriate for Adobe to offer a free way to add and remove pages from our own PDF files.  Your acrobat tool is simply not affordable for most of the world, yet, people have to work with PDFs.  People spend hours trying to work around the inability to add and remove pages to a PDF document.  By handicapping acrobat reader to not have this ability, it just makes you feel like a cheap and restricting company that wants to force users into paying for a tool on which they are dependent.  I want to pay for your software, but you don't offer any price-points that make sense to my budget.  Please, please give acrobat reader the basic ability to add and remove pages within a PDF.  Charge me for the annotation tools, fine, but please, at least don't restrict basic manipulation of my own files which are now such a standard format.<p>Thank you for considering this proposal.
======
gills
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_PDF_software>

